# trouver ses marques



## marielo

No quiero ser pesada, pero estoy revisando una traducción y tengo dudas... esta expresión no la encuentro...
 
cette publication que, en un peu plus de dix ans d’existence, a su trouver ses marques, et sa marque.
 
Habla de una revista que antes era un simple boletín de información...
 
 
¿alguien podría ayudarme a traducir la parte... a su trouver ses marques et sa marque?
 
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## marielo

he cometido un error al escribirlo... era

cette publication qu*i*, en un peu plus de dix ans d’existence, a su trouver ses marques, et sa marque


----------



## CABEZOTA

Es un juego de palabras, bastante difícil de traducir...

_Trouver ses marques_ : definir su posición (en el mercado), delimitar su terreno propio... y hacerse un hueco, o sea imponerse!
_Trouver sa marque_ : un estilo propio, algo que la identifique como revista ("marque de fabrique", "signature").

"Esta publicación que, en poco más de diez años de existencia, ha conseguido  imponerse, e imponer su estilo." / "...encontrar su formato y su estilo propio".


----------



## marielo

Muchas gracias cabezota, me parece magnífica tu traducción y tu explicación...


----------



## tizón

Hola,

Que significa la expresión "prendre ses marques" en español?

Alguien lo sabe?

Estoy perida,
Gracias,


----------



## josepbadalona

HOla, 
difícil sin contexto
en principio se dice de un atleta que calcula dónde y cómo colocarse antes de arrancar


----------



## Ploupinet

Hola,
Se dice cuando un novicio empeza algo, por ejemplo un trabajo:  antes de estar eficaz, tiene que "prendre ses marques", entonces aprender como  funcionan el servicio, la administración de la empresa,...


----------



## sebastopol

"prendre ses marques" pour définir un temps d'adaptation dans un nouvel environnement.

Merci


----------



## nicduf

Hola,

Comment dire en espagnol :" Après la dixième représentation, nous avons trouvé nos marques, l'angoisse s'apaise...." ?
Il s'agit de comédiens qui parlent de théâtre.
_Después de la decima sesion, hemos hallado nuestras marcas, la angustia se calma   ??????_

Muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

nicduf said:


> nous avons trouvé nos marques


 
Creo que "estuvimos preparados".


----------



## camargo

Si, hallamos nuestras marcas, encontramos (diríamos acá) nuestras marcas...
Supongo que habla de las marcas para los actores en el escenario, dónde pararse, etc.


----------



## nicduf

Gracias a todos 
J'aurais dû le préciser, il s'agit d'une expression prise ici au *sens figuré*, c'est-à-dire *nous sommes à l'aise*, nous savons qu'en coulisses nous avons x minutes pour changer de costume, là où nous avions régulièrement "un trou" tout se passe bien  etc...


----------



## rolandbascou

nicduf said:


> Hola,
> 
> Comment dire en espagnol :" Après la dixième représentation, nous avons trouvé nos marques, l'angoisse s'apaise...." ?
> Il s'agit de comédiens qui parlent de théâtre.
> _Después de la decima sesion, hemos hallado nuestras marcas, la angustia se calma ??????_
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Puede ser : Nos hemos centrado


----------



## Domtom

rolandbascou said:


> Puede ser : Nos hemos centrado


 
o nos centramos (pretérito indefinido, perdón , ahora se dice pretérito perfecto simple).


----------



## nicduf

Merci à tous les trois.
Nic


----------



## brujilla

Podría ser ¿encontrarse a sus anchas?


----------



## jprr

brujilla said:


> Podría ser ¿encontrarse a sus anchas?



Si, o ? enontrarse cómodo?


----------



## Harrison

también podríamos decir : 

"hacerse con algo"


"Después de 10 representaciones, nos hemos hecho con el lugar, la angustia disminuye..."


o también "hacerse a algo"

por ejemplo en la frase : 
"On lui a pas laissé le temps de prendre ses marques dans l’entreprise"
"No le han dado tiempo de hacerse a la empresa"
¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## atalantamurcia

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, s'il-vous-plaît, j'ai reçu une lettre et je ne trouve pas la signification de "marques", je vous écrit la phrase complète:

Mon enfant grandit bien et a trouvé ses marques entre la maison de papa et la maison de maman.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## janpol

Je pense que cette expression vient du vocabulaire sportif : un sauteur en longueur doit arriver au maximum de sa vitesse sur la planche d'appel où il prend son impulsion. Alors, avant que la compétition ne commence, il "cherche ses marques" empiriquement et quand il a "trouvé ses marques" il fait un trait sur la piste d'élan ou laisse un vêtement sur le bord : il partira toujours de là lors de la compétition. Ceci est vrai aussi pour les autres sauts ; triple saut, saut en hauteur, à la perche.


----------

